# The next step: Lily pipes and an in-line heater



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm also going to build an in line CO2 reactor, but for the moment I'm just looking at lily pipes and an in-line heater. Anybody have recommendations on good cheap vendors and/or high end but affordable products? Should I do acrylic or glass lily pipes?

Thanks all


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Missed this yesterday.If you are anywhere near as clumbsy as me with glass,then go acrylic.You can get some nice looking pipes for a reasonable price.

Theplantedtank has a seller on the swap and shop who makes them.Look for him.Or go to GLA ADA or other sites like that.Aquabid and ebay,maybe.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks! I found some on theshrimplab.com, which I've bought from before and had some good success. I was thinking of Foster&Smith Aquatics for an in-line heater, and possibly some more tubing. It's gonna be my project for next weekend, going to Vegas this weekend


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I was surprised at how expensive this things are. *old dude

They're even much above my usual $2.99 OMG levels. 

(he's really cheap)


my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The price we pay for beauty....


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> The price we pay for beauty....


I thought that was marriage.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, the quick disconnects were an epic fail - apparently they come in 5/8" and the tubing is only 3/8". At least they were only three bucks, plus five for shipping


----------

